# turkey reaping aka gobbler stalking



## TimConwayTwitty (Mar 16, 2016)

Im not trying to be a bigot here, but in my 100 + longbeards ive taken across this nation ive never used a "strutter decoy" (those are horrible in their own way, i wish they would be banned)....much less hidden behind one to "stalk" a turkey with zero respect for the hunt involved.....

What's next? a gobbler silhouette decoy with a mirror blind behind it concealing the hunter so you can literally cruise around the woods right up to tom unseen, hidden from all angles?  Look like one of those chinese parade dragons with a B-mobile on the head of it coming through the woods. Heck add your buddy under the turkey dragon too. This aint ace ventura in africa, and no im not talkin rhino choke.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 16, 2016)

3 threads so far today and not one is worth opening.

Move along, we were doing fine without you.


----------



## six (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh boy.   This one has potential.


----------



## TimConwayTwitty (Mar 16, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> 3 threads so far today and not one is worth opening.
> 
> Move along, we were doing fine without you.



hey milledgeville, good luck this season! Maybe i will see you at the mallard ball! 

post 1 - offered advice about public land spots

post 2 - asked for alternative red dots to burris fast fire

post 3 - turkey reaping is bad for hunting, i proposed a trending topic.

Given the delicacy of your temperament to free speech, I can assume you feel the bern?


----------



## fountain (Mar 16, 2016)

Florida bound with a fan and shotgun and a bow.   If I can see one...I'm gonna fan em.  Like it or not, it's legal and I'm gonna do it.   
I've got a couple kills under my belt and fanned  for the first time last spring and it was a new rush for me turkey hunting.  Like decoys, calls, chokes, shells...it's another tool in my arsenal and it's fun.  I don't care what others think...it's fun, legal and I'm out to kill turkeys.  Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 16, 2016)

Obviously I'm not violating some sacred hunting method because I have no idea what the OP is talking about.

If he's talking about sneaking up on a turkey..... It absolutely can not be done.  I know, I have the Medal of Honor in fail.


----------



## TimConwayTwitty (Mar 16, 2016)

fountain said:


> Florida bound with a fan and shotgun and a bow.   If I can see one...I'm gonna fan em.  Like it or not, it's legal and I'm gonna do it.
> I've got a couple kills under my belt and fanned  for the first time last spring and it was a new rush for me turkey hunting.  Like decoys, calls, chokes, shells...it's another tool in my arsenal and it's fun.  I don't care what others think...it's fun, legal and I'm out to kill turkeys.  Nothing more, nothing less



a punt gun was legal once too. I respect your right and respect the laws, but if we band together in the scope of morality, we can socially engineer our fellow hunters to not take act in this surreptitious tactic. It is slowly going to change the way gobblers look at another strutter, similar to how every duck now fears a bush or log jam.

DNR is following this new trend closely, similar to mojo duck decoys or squealing hen calls. Lines have to be drawn somewhere, ya know? 

Good luck!!!!!!! We have a full season booked with hunts, im so excited to get out there with the film crew this season!!

GO GATORS!!!!!!!


----------



## TimConwayTwitty (Mar 16, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Obviously I'm not violating some sacred hunting method because I have no idea what the OP is talking about.
> 
> If he's talking about sneaking up on a turkey..... It absolutely can not be done.  I know, I have the Medal of Honor in fail.



ive snuck up on more than i can account, given it was windy and usually involved a road bed or abrupt opening i wasnt expecting to see one as i turned the corner, etc.  

No no, that is mere righteous/legitimate chance and doesnt involve a decoy costume like "turkey reaping" aka "fanning". This is where a hunter takes a gobbler decoy or even a stupid pre-made hat fan blind gimmick and immitates a strutting gobbler, belly crawling up to the target in the field. Once the other gobbler is fooled and you are in range, you pop out and shoot it at 10 steps.  

TA DA, same skill as if dropping em with a 308 from 250 yards or popping out of a spider hole in the middle of a field. Its a turkey shoot, literally.


----------



## fountain (Mar 16, 2016)

TimConwayTwitty said:


> a punt gun was legal once too my friend. I respect your right and respect the laws, but if we band together in the scope of morality, we can socially engineer our fellow hunters to not take act in this surreptitious tactic. It is slowly going to change the way gobblers look at another strutter, similar to how every duck now fears a bush or log jam.
> 
> DNR is following this new trend closely, similar to mojo duck decoys or squealing hen calls. Lines have to be drawn somewhere, ya know?
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!! We have a full season booked with hunts, im so excited to get out there with the film crew this season!!




Band together for what?  Killing turkeys? ?  I'm all for it.   I love my dsd decoys and fan.  Gonna use them where I see fit.  

You think decoys or a fan is 100%?  If so, I want to come hunt you.

Why is DNR following this thread "closely"?  Most of the DNR folks I know use the same tactics as I do for turkeys and ducks alike.  Let them follow the thread.  It's insightful

Btw..What's a punt gun


----------



## MKW (Mar 16, 2016)

All I've got to say is I agree whole-heartedly with the original poster. 
That's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2016)

I sure am glad I don't sit around and worry about the way other folks hunt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2016)

I like my B-moble hat and 10 ga 3 1/2 inch Mag with my quick point sight. I want mechanical calls next. Just push a button on the remote control.
Thanks 

G/L


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> I sure am glad I don't sit around and worry about the way other folks hunt.



Me to.  GL this weekend.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Me to.  GL this weekend.



Thank you sir!  There will be a strutter in use this weekend.  I just hope some of these guys don't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I like my B-moble hat and 10 ga 3 1/2 inch Mag with my quick point sight. I want mechanical calls next. Just push a button on the remote control.
> Thanks
> 
> G/L



You my friend are a hoot!!  

Love that new signature.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Thank you sir!  There will be a strutter in use this weekend.  I just hope some of these guys don't lose any sleep over it.



LOL. Yall may lose sleep Friday nite looking forward to sunrise.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> LOL. Yall may lose sleep Friday nite looking forward to sunrise.



Definitely!  She is super excited and I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> You my friend are a hoot!!
> 
> Love that new signature.....



I'm just cutting up with them also. The challenge teams. I'm there to just have fun and enjoy. 

I expect to give more than I receive.


----------



## Will-dawg (Mar 16, 2016)

Sign me up for one of those Chinese dragon parade thangamajiggers!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Definitely!  She is super excited and I'm loving every minute of it.



Good deal dad. Take pics always and share with us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2016)

Not to go too far off topic, but the season opens the 26th, right?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Good deal dad. Take pics always and share with us.



Will do.  It'll be a great hunt regardless if the trigger gets pulled.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Not to go too far off topic, but the season opens the 26th, right?



Yes, and it can't get here fast enough.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2016)

Will-dawg said:


> Sign me up for one of those Chinese dragon parade thangamajiggers!!!!



I done had two of them made. His & hers. I got 2 always get us matching outfits.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 16, 2016)

I think my strutter decoy is fun!


----------



## sea trout (Mar 16, 2016)

sea trout said:


> I think my strutter decoy is fun!



A gobbler may come to it.
Or I can scare my wife when she turns the basement light on!


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 16, 2016)

Who cares about how you kill it just go and kill it if it's legal.


----------



## fishnfool (Mar 16, 2016)

I had rather see a Tom bowed up trying to intimidate killer b than to kill one...well almost!


----------



## sasmojoe (Mar 16, 2016)

I saw somewhere either Cabela's or Bass pro where they have a decoy you mount to a remote control jeep. You can drive that baby around


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2016)

sasmojoe said:


> I saw somewhere either Cabela's or Bass pro where they have a decoy you mount to a remote control jeep. You can drive that baby around



That sounds nice.  You won't have to carry it then.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2016)

Beagler282 said:


> Who cares about how you kill it just go and kill it if it's legal.



Amen!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2016)

sea trout said:


> A gobbler may come to it.
> Or I can scare my wife when she turns the basement light on!



I've got my wife convinced the basement is haunted.  I don't want her to see all the stuff I got.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2016)

I just ordered 2 remote control jeeps. We going to have a gobbler fight. 
Got a drone 2. Miss spring is fling in while they fighting.


----------



## antharper (Mar 16, 2016)

My dad taught me about 30 yrs ago that fried turkey nuggets taste the same any way u can get em , and yes I've used a strutting tom and even crawled up on a few with a fan and I enjoyed each and every hunt ! My most memorable hunt besides my daughters first , I had messed with a bird for about 2 hrs in a field with hens , so I decided to back out and go to my truck and get my tom decoy , so I crawled back up to the field and they were about 200yds away I was on my belly trying to get tom stuck in this north ga red clay and the next thing I know the gobbler is on top of us , I killed him in self defense


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2016)

antharper said:


> My dad taught me about 30 yrs ago that fried turkey nuggets taste the same any way u can get em , and yes I've used a strutting tom and even crawled up on a few with a fan and I enjoyed each and every hunt ! My most memorable hunt besides my daughters first , I had messed with a bird for about 2 hrs in a field with hens , so I decided to back out and go to my truck and get my tom decoy , so I crawled back up to the field and they were about 200yds away I was on my belly trying to get tom stuck in this north ga red clay and the next thing I know the gobbler is on top of us , I killed him in self defense



Great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## antharper (Mar 16, 2016)

Kmac how much them jeeps cost ya , I gotta have me 1 !


----------



## six (Mar 16, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I just ordered 2 remote control jeeps. We going to have a gobbler fight.
> Got a drone 2. Miss spring is fling in while they fighting.



Got me a pair as well, one for each boot.  I'm tired of walking all those miles.   

Do you know if you can operate two of them with one remote?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2016)

six said:


> Got me a pair as well, one for each boot.  I'm tired of walking all those miles.
> 
> Do you know if you can operate two of them with one remote?



Stop it. U just make me....... Chuckle.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Heck I will run one down and shoot it given the opportunity.  I only turkey hunt to get out of the house.  It just don't do much for me.  I wish theyd legalize rimfires.  See him strutting in the field, pop him from a buck fifty, pick him up and go home.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 16, 2016)

Will-dawg said:


> Sign me up for one of those Chinese dragon parade thangamajiggers!!!!



I haven't laughed that hard in a long time, thanks I needed that!  I agree with the OP and MKW although I never worry much about what others are doing.  Seemed exciting when I first learned of it, never tried it and never will.  I might have been up for it at some point for the thrill and excitement but after talking to a guy from SC last year (he's reaped a load of em) and him describing it as "so dang easy you get tired of it after awhile," I now know what he meant and I'll never do it.  He meant to say that it's like shocking catfish... might be the same fish but can't feel like you've done much of anything, and you sure can't brag about it.  To me it's like mounting a big buck that was shot at night or eating out of a corn pile, you haven't done much


----------



## TimConwayTwitty (Mar 16, 2016)

Where in Colonel Tom Kelly's book does it talk about fanning turkeys? Wonder what his opinion is? 

Fanning is the voting for Hillary Clinton of turkey hunting


----------



## gregg (Mar 16, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> I've got my wife convinced the basement is haunted.  I don't want her to see all the stuff I got.


I was beginning to think this whole thread was a waste.....but you totally redeemed it


----------



## Johnny 71 (Mar 16, 2016)

Well, now I won't be happy until I put killer B on a remote control jeep, that sounds like a lot of fun, let the tom chase killer b, then let killer b chase the tom for a while, I hope I get it on video


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2016)

TimConwayTwitty said:


> Where in Colonel Tom Kelly's book does it talk about fanning turkeys? Wonder what his opinion is?
> 
> Fanning is the voting for Hillary Clinton of turkey hunting



"0" My


----------



## geebler (Mar 17, 2016)

This thread stinks; now I need a ghost blind, a full strut decoy, some of kmckinnie's jeeps, and a fan, sounds like an awful good time to me. 
"Tin ConwayTwitty" you never responded as to why the DNR is so interested in this. Last I understood they put a limit on animals to keep too many from being killed, so by you implying that too many turkeys will be killed with these methods leads me to think you MUST know something the rest of us do not. Or, perhaps, you are a lot like HItLARY and will lie and say whatever you think you need to for your agenda to get shoved down others throats.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2016)

***note to self***

geebler is alright in my book.


----------



## chefrific (Mar 17, 2016)

Fanning is not MY thing.  I can totally see how it could be a rush and fun, but just not MY thing.  Can see how it could be dangerous, but so is driving to the store.  To each their own, just stay out of my way, be smart and best of luck to ya.


----------



## TimConwayTwitty (Mar 17, 2016)

geebler said:


> This thread stinks; now I need a ghost blind, a full strut decoy, some of kmckinnie's jeeps, and a fan, sounds like an awful good time to me.
> "Tin ConwayTwitty" you never responded as to why the DNR is so interested in this. Last I understood they put a limit on animals to keep too many from being killed, so by you implying that too many turkeys will be killed with these methods leads me to think you MUST know something the rest of us do not. Or, perhaps, you are a lot like HItLARY and will lie and say whatever you think you need to for your agenda to get shoved down others throats.



DNR tracks all methods of kill, just as they are tracking the new "air gun" that shoots a bow via compressed air.  Just like they monitored robo duck decoys, thus regulation.  I admit it is an assumption when I noted DNR is tracking this method, but do you really think they are going to condone this once someone is shot? 

Give the DNR some credit, they do more than just manage the ecosystem, they also manage the legality and morality of sportsmen across this great state.  Good luck this season!


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 17, 2016)

Turkey  hunting is one of those activities that mean something different to different folks, to some it's just about killing a turkey, I use to be the same way, to others it's about the cat and mouse game with ole Tom. It has a special meaning to me that I'll keep to myself, and it's not all about the kill. Even though the kill is the climax of the hunt, the satisfying part, but the level of satisfaction to at least me comes with how it went down.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 17, 2016)

I agree cklem. I'm all for the chess match. Carrying a decoy in the woods is like showing up with a pink glove to ball practice. Probably played baseball where they threw it underhanded. I'm sure everyone got a trophy too. Someone will be proud when they kill turkeys that way. Probably the one in the mirror. You accomplish nothing if you use decoys or stalk them. Matter of fact you should think about taking up hunting pigeons in the Walmart parking lot with bread. And if I see anyone taking a picture with a turkey call in its mouth or laying on it, I'm gonna punt your turkey down through the woods. Decoys=Birdwatcher wanting special attention. Respect the bird and the opportunity or take up something where your buddy can hold your hand. What's next, velcro hunting boots?


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 17, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> I agree cklem. I'm all for the chess match. Carrying a decoy in the woods is like showing up with a pink glove to ball practice. Probably played baseball where they threw it underhanded. I'm sure everyone got a trophy too. Someone will be proud when they kill turkeys that way. Probably the one in the mirror. You accomplish nothing if you use decoys or stalk them. Matter of fact you should think about taking up hunting pigeons in the Walmart parking lot with bread. And if I see anyone taking a picture with a turkey call in its mouth or laying on it, I'm gonna punt your turkey down through the woods. Decoys=Birdwatcher wanting special attention. Respect the bird and the opportunity or take up something where your buddy can hold your hand. What's next, velcro hunting boots?


Haha, I won't go that far, but will say I went through all that mostly during my late teens and to my mid 20s. I was started out following a fine turkey hunter through the woods, he didn't hold my hand, help me shoot, or even just call one up for me, I didn't kill a turkey unless it was on my side even as a kid. I wasn't instructed on exactly how to turkey hunt, I just followed , watched , payed attention and listened to advice, when I branched out on my own , I found ways to kill a lot of turkeys, be it, calling in the traditional manner, bush whacking them, or any means possible, I grew tired of that realizing this is a bird with very little reasoning skills, I never really was satisfied with killing them by brute force or by the bush whacking technique, even though to my peers I was the man. As I got older I realized that I didn't care what folks thought about my killing turkeys, I hunt them the way that is gratifying to me, and that's running and gunning these high mtn ridges in search of one of the few ole long spurred Toms that are scattered through these mtns , that came out of the stock of turkeys that have scratched and gobbled on these same ridges for thousands of years, killing a bird like that is special to me. But to those that reap, sew, decoy, bushwhack, or whatever, if it fires you up, then do it, don't worry about what anyone else thinks about it, don't hunt turkeys for others , do it for your own satisfaction. I killed one bird last year, only got to go twice, which was a first, but at the end of the season I was satisfied with the old mtn Tom I got. I can still hear him gobbling off in the poplar timber cove on opening day, I can still see him in full strut coming around the steep ridge along the edge of a laurel thicket, the picture of him coming out of strut at 30 yards to stick his head up to look for me is still burned in my mind forever. Killing him just made it a little better.


----------



## antharper (Mar 17, 2016)

No Velcro on my flip flops , that's for sure !


----------



## Will-dawg (Mar 17, 2016)

Velcro hunting boots!!  Great idea!!!!

I'll make millions!!


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Mar 17, 2016)

So if decoys, fans, etc are so unethical and considered cheating by some of you purists, why aren't turkey calls cheating?  why aren't guns cheating? what about that fancy new camo with the latest pattern? or those boots that keep your feet dry?  or that trail camera that you used to pattern your game?  These are all technological advancements that help you kill turkeys.  Guess what fans and strutter decoys are.  Yep, you guessed it.  Technological advancements that aid in killing turkeys.

If some of y'all are such great hunters and woodsmen, I would think that you should be able to call a turkey in with your natural voice wearing only your loincloth and get him in so close that you can reach out and grab him, killing him with your bare hands.  No technological advancements needed.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 17, 2016)

I agree cklem. Lol. I'm for the satisfaction of calling him to me. If he hangs up at 75 yards and I don't kill a bird all season, then so be it. I took a blow up decoy a few years back because they were hanging up in open hardwoods. I sat there so embarrassed of the thing, I called it names and just shot it and went to the truck. The birds quit singing when I stuck that thing in the ground. Mother Nature was about to divorce me.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 17, 2016)

I have an awesome cow costume that allows hunters to walk right up to turkeys in a pasture.  The biggest problem is finding a pal to be the back side.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 17, 2016)

OP is a good fisherman.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 17, 2016)

QuackAttack101 said:


> So if decoys, fans, etc are so unethical and considered cheating by some of you purists, why aren't turkey calls cheating?  why aren't guns cheating? what about that fancy new camo with the latest pattern? or those boots that keep your feet dry?  or that trail camera that you used to pattern your game?  These are all technological advancements that help you kill turkeys.  Guess what fans and strutter decoys are.  Yep, you guessed it.  Technological advancements that aid in killing turkeys.
> 
> If some of y'all are such great hunters and woodsmen, I would think that you should be able to call a turkey in with your natural voice wearing only your loincloth and get him in so close that you can reach out and grab him, killing him with your bare hands.  No technological advancements needed.



Nobody has claimed to be a great turkey hunter. I've went seasons without killing. But, I have called them in natural voice and by scratching leaves. Trail cameras ruined hunting. All the dreams of that elusive big buck are now fairy tales. I'm all for the loin cloth idea. You can't hunt a mountain goat by calling him to town. The purity of the sport is vanishing. I jumped off a house on a job site once and called one to a few yards in shorts and a red shirt. What technology is that? Did you accomplish something by letting a decoy replace your skill? Yeah killing. Why do you think this technology exists? Because someone couldn't accomplish what they wanted. They have decoys mounted on battery operated vehicles now. You can lure one to the back porch.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 17, 2016)

goblr77 said:


> OP is a good fisherman.



 If someone starts cutting up then I'm cutting up too!


----------



## fountain (Mar 17, 2016)

Does tss fall into this "unethical ", "cheating" area as well?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2016)

fountain said:


> Does tss fall into this "unethical ", "cheating" area as well?



Yes! U should see my pattern out of my old 12.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 17, 2016)

fountain said:


> Does tss fall into this "unethical ", "cheating" area as well?


No. You are good. As long as you call the turkey in you can whack him with a stick.


----------



## timber rattler (Mar 17, 2016)

*Haha*



goblr77 said:


> op is a good fisherman.



got em


----------



## mose (Mar 17, 2016)

I'd say the OP has caught his limit.....


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 17, 2016)

mose said:


> I'd say the OP has caught his limit.....


I hope everyone knew he was using stink bait to begin with.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 17, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Obviously I'm not violating some sacred hunting method because I have no idea what the OP is talking about.
> 
> If he's talking about sneaking up on a turkey..... It absolutely can not be done.  I know, I have the Medal of Honor in fail.


I can see you do not own HECS suit yet, go buy you one
http://www.hecsllc.com/


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 17, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> I hope everyone knew he was using stink bait to begin with.



Hunters.... they can outsmart a deer or turkey, but not very good at identifying a troll.


----------



## MKW (Mar 17, 2016)

I actually like the subject. It's nice to know that not all turkey hunters are the "anything goes" type.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 17, 2016)

Slings and Arrows said:


> I have an awesome cow costume that allows hunters to walk right up to turkeys in a pasture.  The biggest problem is finding a pal to be the back side.



Yep. If there is a bull in the field the guy in back had better brace himself!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 17, 2016)

I would say reaping is more effective than hunting over bait. I agree to a point that its almost unethical.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 17, 2016)

MKW said:


> I actually like the subject. It's nice to know that not all turkey hunters are the "anything goes" type.



Yea, me too.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 17, 2016)

In our state on the forum the legality was brought up. We in Michigan are only allowed non mechanical wind driven decoys. A debate ensued and a moderator who is a Co said by his interpretation it's illegal and you would be ticketed.

While I like the fact that it is illegal would like it better clarified in the regs, to specifically state reaping is illegal.


----------



## mcagle (Mar 17, 2016)

I've never fanned a turkey. Would I try it?  Yes, under the right circumstances.  It's the threads like this that make more and more people want to try it.  Is there really any such thing as an unfair advantage that's 100% legal??  I don't care how others hunt as long as they are safe with it.  If it's not your style don't do it, but let's not knock the guys who are successfully doing something that's legal.


----------



## MKW (Mar 17, 2016)

mcagle said:


> Is there really any such thing as an unfair advantage that's 100% legal??



In my opinion...YES. And this is only one of them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 17, 2016)

MKW said:


> In my opinion...YES. And this is only one of them.



Mike, aren't shotguns and turkeys calls an unfair advantage as well?  Where should the line be drawn?


----------



## MKW (Mar 17, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Mike, aren't shotguns and turkeys calls an unfair advantage as well?  Where should the line be drawn?



I don't have that answer. For me, any product that makes it where anyone, without any skill or turkey knowledge, can kill turkeys with ease. The difficulty of turkey hunting is becoming nonexistent. That, IMO, is not a good thing for the sport.


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 17, 2016)

What's funny is that some of the turkey hunters that say decoys take advantage of a gobblers aggressive nature and shouldn't be used, are sitting in a tree in November blowing on a grunt call and crashing antlers together. Having said that though I don't care either way.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 17, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Mike, aren't shotguns and turkeys calls an unfair advantage as well?  Where should the line be drawn?



I think any "visual stimulas" or "concealment by a permanent or portable man made structure", would be a start.


----------



## mcagle (Mar 17, 2016)

I guess it's ok to use a muzzleloader though.


----------



## MKW (Mar 17, 2016)

mcagle said:


> I guess it's ok to use a muzzleloader though.



I don't think anyone has said that, although some would.

I equate this situation to the MLB not allowing aluminum bats in the Major League. That decision was made for the betterment of the sport. DNR should do the same. 
Everybody should not be able to hit homeruns.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2016)

mcagle said:


> I guess it's ok to use a muzzleloader though.




After the rabbit stick and the bow, muzzleloaders are the weapons with the longest history dating back for killing turkeys.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 17, 2016)

MKW said:


> I don't think anyone has said that, although some would.
> 
> I equate this situation to the MLB not allowing aluminum bats in the Major League. That decision was made for the betterment of the sport. DNR should do the same.
> Everybody should not be able to hit homeruns.



This was done for safety of the pitchers 60ft 6 inches away from the batter. Unless someone is killing turkeys with a hickory bow and flint tip I say it's all the same. I appreciate the passion for the sport from each side though! Good Luck all!


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 17, 2016)

Take a STRUTTER decoy to public WMA'S is asking to be shot by some village idiot that thinks its real. IMO all decoys should be out lawed what happen to calling a GOBBLER in to shooting range with the true SKILL it takes by been a WOODSMAN/WOMAN turkey hunting has become a YUPPY SHORT,with all the CHOKES,SHELLS AND DECOYS a GOBBLER do stand a chance with the ARMY of hunters chasing them.


----------



## Baracus (Mar 17, 2016)

I've seen Gobblers turn and walk away many times from decoys.  A good friend of mine uses them every time he hunts.  I prefer not to use them but I do carry a hen and use it in some situations. I don't agree at all that a decoy makes turkey hunting "easy".  Go set up a flock of decoys at some public land and report back to me your success.


----------



## hikingthehills (Mar 17, 2016)

mcagle said:


> I've never fanned a turkey. Would I try it?  Yes, under the right circumstances.  It's the threads like this that make more and more people want to try it.  Is there really any such thing as an unfair advantage that's 100% legal??  I don't care how others hunt as long as they are safe with it.  If it's not your style don't do it, but let's not knock the guys who are successfully doing something that's legal.



Yep I have never heard of fanning a turkey till this thread, now I want to do it just to wee wee in folks cheerios!


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 17, 2016)

Be safe, be legal, have fun. To each his own.


----------



## antharper (Mar 17, 2016)

Every time I've done it I've been scared I was gonna get bitten between the eyes by a big ol diamondback !


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 17, 2016)

Ill say this..As far as to where to draw the line....This subject gets discussed in many forums...for instance I am a bowhunter who uses both traditional and a compound..Some of the trad guys dont like that..but..

I get the fanning argument. I don't think it is as automatic as some think it is...Its generally takes a larger flock of birds and the gobblers have to really be competitive about hens..I doubt it would work all that well where I hunt..however that is not the point...

When fanning...one does not need most all of the skills normally associated with turkey hunting....even with a decoy one usually has to call the bird to a location where the decoy can be seen and then the decoy MAY have some help...may not..just depends..

With fanning you see the bird..tote the decoy or a variation there of and shoot the turkey...LEGAL...YES...but that dont make it right..

There are alot of things that are legal in this country that are totally destroying it...from the inside out..


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 17, 2016)

Mudfeather;1

With fanning you see the bird..tote the decoy or a variation there of and shoot the turkey...LEGAL...YES...but that dont make it right..

There are alot of things that are legal in this country that are totally destroying it...from the inside out..[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey it's right it's legal, have fun with it. No different than throwing down a 100 lbs of cracked corn in Kansas or shooting one at 200 yards with a 223 in Wyoming. Dead bird is a dead bird as long as it's legal. Who are we to judge?


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 17, 2016)

Interesting topic and argument. I think a lot of folks get hung up on ethical vs unethical. To me, it has nothing to do with that. I've seen this tactic kill uncallable birds like they were stupid jakes. I've seen birds come running to a fan or full strut decoy and the hunter pop and have to shoot in self defense. Would it be fun....absolutely....is it right or wrong??? Not for me to say. I don't think it suits my style. I love the cat and mouse aspect like an earlier poster stated. I have a couple buddies that are stone cold killers that love it. I'll high five em on every bird they shoot using the tactic as long as they are satisfied with the kill. Old school guys are a different hunter imo. They take pride in working a bird and either killing him or the bird winning. I personally don't mind getting whipped by a mature bird. It's what gives me the satisfaction when I or someone that goes with me kills him.  For me, I'm cheating one of the most beautiful creatures God put on this planet and I can't embrace that tactic. I kill my share of birds. I get wayyyyy more satisfaction calling them for others these days and introducing new folks/kids to the sport. If it's your thing, reap on. I'll take the pics and celebrate with you while we eat fried turkey nuggets.


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2016)

I think I'm ready !


----------



## six (Mar 18, 2016)

Isn't it illegal in PA?  I wouldn't be surprised if more states eventually make it illegal.


----------



## antharper (Mar 18, 2016)

six said:


> Isn't it illegal in PA?  I wouldn't be surprised if more states eventually make it illegal.



I bet it will be , it sure don't seen very safe , about like crawling around in deer season with a big rack on your head !


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't know why the novices want to crawl around with a fan, or sit there with any other visual turkey, when you can sit back and lure them right to you remote control. Just leave your skill and calls at home. You don't even need to know about set up and maneuvering through the woods. Bring the whole family and get in a big blind. Every person should be able to kill a turkey. Who wants to waste time to learn how to call one in. Radio controlled buck and doe decoys coming soon.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 19, 2016)

To each their own.

Let us not be divisive and give ammo to the anti's, PETA,  ALF.

https://www.consumerfreedom.com/2015/05/fbi-anti-terror-unit-investigated-peta/


----------



## fountain (Mar 19, 2016)

The fan trick will work in Florida


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 20, 2016)

BIGGUS said:


> Be safe, be legal, have fun. To each his own.



X2


----------



## MKW (Mar 20, 2016)

fountain said:


> The fan trick will work in Florida



It will work anywhere. So easy a monkey could do it.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 20, 2016)

This all seems a lot harder than just shooting them off the roost


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2016)

I prefer to sneak up on em or ambush em. I'm not a vary good caller


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2016)

Whatever it takes to make em flop on the ground


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 20, 2016)

MKW said:


> It will work anywhere. So easy a monkey could do it.



That's how it is these days. Monkeys with guns  And fans  And decoys  Killing turkeys with fake turkeys  Doves sitting on powerlines. Rabbits sitting still. Deer in corn piles.


----------



## MKW (Mar 20, 2016)

I guess if I were hungry or in need of a pic for the internet, I'd be a "by any means necessary" turkey hunter too. But, alas, I am not.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2016)

Does your shotgun have a screw in choke. Do u use a quick point scope of some sort ? 
I don't need such.


----------



## MKW (Mar 20, 2016)

I hunt with a slingshot, but I must confess that I use a steel ball bearing instead of a rock.


----------



## fountain (Mar 20, 2016)

MKW said:


> It will work anywhere. So easy a monkey could do it.



Monkey see monkey do...


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2016)

A wrist rocket is not a sling shot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2016)

I guess I don't have to hunt a turkey at all to eat. It would save threads like " luck me"


----------



## elfiii (Mar 21, 2016)

I can't believe I read the whole thread.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I can't believe I read the whole thread.



Elfiii  I wonder if they carry around a Brad Pitt blow up doll when they are trying to find a girlfriend. They hunt with fake turkeys?


----------



## MKW (Mar 21, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> Elfiii  I wonder if they carry around a Brad Pitt blow up doll when they are trying to find a girlfriend. They hunt with fake turkeys?



Ironhead is really trying to keep this one going!


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 21, 2016)

MKW said:


> Ironhead is really trying to keep this one going!



When you got them down you got to put your boot on their neck.


----------



## MKW (Mar 21, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> When you got them down you got to put your boot on their neck.



LOL...you really think anybody is gonna change the way they hunt because the "old timers" (me included), clown on them on the internet?? 
Gotta have that instagram pic, you know?


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 21, 2016)

MKW said:


> LOL...you really think anybody is gonna change the way they hunt because the "old timers" (me included), clown on them on the internet??
> Gotta have that instagram pic, you know?



Lol. Yeah they are going to have to change. I hear, if enough people like your picture, you may possibly win the internet. If I see anybody crawling around in the woods pretending to be a turkey, boy am I going to have me some more fun. All them days I sat on the ground against a tree with my back aching wondering what my next move should be, which sweet call to make. I just had to do the skillful thing and turn into a dang turkey. Move the fences in the decoy users are coming up to bat. They don't know what hunting is. They got the turkeys hunting them.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 22, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> Elfiii  I wonder if they carry around a Brad Pitt blow up doll when they are trying to find a girlfriend. They hunt with fake turkeys?



Brad Pitt carries a Reminex blow up doll when he is on the prowl.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 22, 2016)

Reminex said:


> Brad Pitt carries a Reminex blow up doll when he is on the prowl.



Wonder if that helps him!


----------



## hoppie (Mar 22, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> Elfiii  I wonder if they carry around a Brad Pitt blow up doll when they are trying to find a girlfriend. They hunt with fake turkeys?



Not going to lie this is pretty funny


----------



## Toddmann (Mar 22, 2016)

Reminex said:


> Brad Pitt carries a Reminex blow up doll when he is on the prowl.



Wonder what Brad could possibly be reapin with that? Hope he has a real good doctor.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

hoppie said:


> Not going to lie this is pretty funny



Brad Pitt under one arm. B Mobile under the other. Running and gunnin! Leave the charm and skill at home!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2016)

Meh. Too much work carrying all that stuff around. I just figure out where they roost and go in there about an hour before dark and put glue all over the tree limbs.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 22, 2016)

Might get me one of those Brad Pitt dolls if it would bring Jennifer Aniston in!!


----------



## hoppie (Mar 22, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> Brad Pitt under one arm. B Mobile under the other. Running and gunnin! Leave the charm and skill at home!



Shoot I would become so buff from carrying all that crap around I wouldn't need it.


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 22, 2016)

fountain said:


> Florida bound with a fan and shotgun and a bow.   If I can see one...I'm gonna fan em.  Like it or not, it's legal and I'm gonna do it.
> I've got a couple kills under my belt and fanned  for the first time last spring and it was a new rush for me turkey hunting.  Like decoys, calls, chokes, shells...it's another tool in my arsenal and it's fun.  I don't care what others think...it's fun, legal and I'm out to kill turkeys.  Nothing more, nothing less



Amen! I'm with you brother, I hunt them with and without it.  I've had some of the most intense turkey hunts EVER with a fan in hand.  It's truly amazing to see a gobbler get so mad and charge in for the fight.  I use deer decoys too, killed my best bow buck ever (in my avatar) using one.  Huge adrenaline rush and that's why I hunt, for that rush and for food on the table. Have fun out there and be safe!


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

Adrenaline rushes, huh. So, when I called those 4 gobblers a half a mile away, and I was breathing heavy and my heart was pounding, I had a different kind of adrenaline rush? Fanning should require the turkey KILLER to be forced to catch the turkey and strangle it while being flogged and spurred. Then I can see the sporting chance in it. Otherwise, its Tball turkey hunting.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 22, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> Adrenaline rushes, huh. So, when I called those 4 gobblers a half a mile away, and I was breathing heavy and my heart was pounding, I had a different kind of adrenaline rush? Fanning should require the turkey KILLER to be forced to catch the turkey and strangle it while being flogged and spurred. Then I can see the sporting chance in it. Otherwise, its Tball turkey hunting.



Do you use traditional archery equipment on all your hunts or just some of them?


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Do you use traditional archery equipment on all your hunts or just some of them?



Has nothing to do with using a fake turkey or fan to lure one in. Did you use a rock?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 22, 2016)

What I'm trying to understand is what good is it going to do going around bashing how someone chooses to legally hunt?  Why even act this way towards another hunter?    I personally have enough respect for other folks to keep my mouth shut even if I don't agree with the way someone else legally hunts.   It's perfectly fine to state your opinion without putting someone down.

I'd bet that most everyone that has turkey hunted for any reasonable amount of time has used a decoy at some point or another.  During that time that individual bought or borrowed that decoy to up his or her odds on killing a turkey.  So if someone is bashing other hunters about using decoys and they have used them, there isn't much difference between the two.  I'm a part of this forum to learn, have fun and enjoy the successes of other fellow hunters.    If someone kills an animal and they are happy, I am happy for them.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 22, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> Might get me one of those Brad Pitt dolls if it would bring Jennifer Aniston in!!



Brad Pitt dolls don't work on Jennifer Anniston no more. Brad Pitt diaphragm, box and pot calls don't work neither. Try that and she'll bust you on the roost.


----------



## antharper (Mar 22, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> What I'm trying to understand is what good is it going to do going around bashing how someone chooses to legally hunt?  Why even act this way towards another hunter?    I personally have enough respect for other folks to keep my mouth shut even if I don't agree with the way someone else legally hunts.   It's perfectly fine to state your opinion without putting someone down.
> 
> I'd bet that most everyone that has turkey hunted for any reasonable amount of time has used a decoy at some point or another.  During that time that individual bought or borrowed that decoy to up his or her odds on killing a turkey.  So if someone is bashing other hunters about using decoys and they have used them, there isn't much difference between the two.  I'm a part of this forum to learn, have fun and enjoy the successes of other fellow hunters.    If someone kills an animal and they are happy, I am happy for them.



Amen , well said !!!!!


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 22, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> Adrenaline rushes, huh. So, when I called those 4 gobblers a half a mile away, and I was breathing heavy and my heart was pounding, I had a different kind of adrenaline rush? Fanning should require the turkey KILLER to be forced to catch the turkey and strangle it while being flogged and spurred. Then I can see the sporting chance in it. Otherwise, its Tball turkey hunting.



Your adrenaline rush must come from bashing how others do things. Good for you, have fun be safe.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

Michael Lee said:


> Your adrenaline rush must come from bashing how others do things. Good for you, have fun be safe.



Thanks Michael Lee. And no I'm not bashing. Y'all don't be thin skinned. Them briars will eat us up in the woods.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2016)

I have seen the enemy.  And it is us.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm taking my turkey decoy and going home dadgummit.


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

Might as well keep it all in one place.......................................Hey, Ironhead, How you feel about those camo tents that folks use to turkey hunt??


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

MKW said:


> Might as well keep it all in one place.......................................Hey, Ironhead, How you feel about those camo tents that folks use to turkey hunt??



Are they camping in the roosting spot with it?  Blinds should be illegal, unless you take your gf you picked up with the Brad doll. Get up against that tree and let that back ache. I promise you'll get good at figuring out how to lower the boom on one real quick. I used to lay flat on the ground and let one wake me up.


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> Are they camping in the roosting spot with it?  Blinds should be illegal, unless you take your gf you picked up with the Brad doll. Get up against that tree and let that back ache. I promise you'll get good at figuring out how to lower the boom on one real quick. I used to lay flat on the ground and let one wake me up.



LOL...most around here know how I feel on blinds. You are right, they should be illegal except to physically challenged folks.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

I used my Mossberg shotgun for 24 yrs. My son got me one of them Remingtons that you have to tie a safety string on, because if you lay it down you may lose it. My turkey vest will be on year 25. No it don't stink, I washed it. I told my son I got in trouble on here and he said he was going to sit a decoy in my lap opening morning. I told him I'd destroy it. Speaking of son, I made him sit against his own tree and cock that .410 himself at 8 yrs old when he killed his first one. On the run. True story. Then I made him carry it a half mile to camp. He got just about in camp and tear rolled down his cheek and I asked him whats wrong. He said this turkey is pecking the back of my calf. Every step that ole turkey beak would slap his leg. The moral of the story is I DIDN'T USE A DECOY THEN EITHER. And we sat against trees. Not in pup tents.


----------



## MKW (Mar 22, 2016)

XIronheadX said:


> I used my Mossberg shotgun for 24 yrs. My son got me one of them Remingtons that you have to tie a safety string on, because if you lay it down you may lose it. My turkey vest will be on year 25. No it don't stink, I washed it. I told my son I got in trouble on here and he said he was going to sit a decoy in my lap opening morning. I told him I'd destroy it. Speaking of son, I made him sit against his own tree and cock that .410 himself at 8 yrs old when he killed his first one. On the run. True story. Then I made him carry it a half mile to camp. He got just about in camp and tear rolled down his cheek and I asked him whats wrong. He said this turkey is pecking the back of my calf. Every step that ole turkey beak would slap his leg. The moral of the story is I DIDN'T USE A DECOY THEN EITHER. And we sat against trees. Not in pup tents.



You and I would get along just fine in the turkey woods.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2016)

Great story. Thanks for sharing


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

MKW said:


> You and I would get along just fine in the turkey woods.



Lol, probably so. I walked into the woods with a backpack, a Lynch box, and a Remington 1100 with a modified choke back in the 80's. I knew nothing about it. I had to get them to 20 yards with calling and setup. I had to learn how to turkey hunt by myself. I wandered the woods all day long and figured it out. I'll hunt a bird that beats me all season long if I have to. I loved to hunt alone and figured it out as I went. I guess I've seen a lot. I don't mind watching my son hunt most days. When he hunts like I do, with patience. I just want to experience the turkey coming in to calling and setup location. The maneuvering and chess match. Never in my life do I want to hunt a field bird. I love them stagnant flat lands. I hunted Swallow Creek in the mountains a week after the Blizzard of 93. That cured me of going north. Trees the diameter of my truck hood snapped off 10 ft up. Couldn't see the creeks for trees laying across them like a web. The first sight I had of a wild turkey came out from behind some laurel in full strut. Red, white and blue. And I was forever addicted to hunting them. That was my first bird back then in middle Ga. and I can see it clearly.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Great story. Thanks for sharing


Welcome.


----------

